# WIP pure Khorne army



## randys_s13 (Dec 29, 2009)

So here is the Army so far.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

loving your work so far !


----------



## ghazghkull-killyork (Jun 15, 2008)

hey man i dont know if its the camera but to me they look too orange to be khorne but its still a great paint job mate


----------



## randys_s13 (Dec 29, 2009)

Oh ya, worst camera ever, they were base coated with blood red with a devlin mud wash, now I'm going to go back over with blood red and work in some highlights of blazing orange. I'll takle some better pics when my camera gets here.


----------



## TheVanTango (Nov 21, 2009)

Nice work man, i've got back into painting Khorne recently, but mine are a bit darker than yours (as mentioned, probs the camera):

Chaos Black undercoat
Red Gore (doesn't have to be solid colour coverage)
Badab Black wash, leaving lots at the edges 
Minimal Blood Red drybrush (fills in all the patchy red gore paint and gives an excellent gradient)

Will get up some pictures soon of mine.

Nice Terminator Lord (the head is awesome), i'm painting a couple of those now, they're really nice figures.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I love the head on the Termie lord. Really makes it different to most lord models. +rep.


----------



## Doombreed (Dec 20, 2009)

Khorne would be proud. May I ask where the champion head with the strap on top of his head came from?


----------



## randys_s13 (Dec 29, 2009)

I believe it's off he rhinos acc. sprue, and the head for the termi lord is from the WoC Khorne champion.


----------



## Jaxx23 (Apr 20, 2009)

Its very nice for sure, but one suggestion is what i would recommend is read the Libre Chaotica. After reading that you'll understand that Khorne Berzerkes dont stop they keep on trucking, killing, running, killing etc etc. meaning that they would be dirty and covered in blood with NO time to clean themselves off...id slap some ink wash on those to dirty them up and your golden. They just look too clean


----------



## TheVanTango (Nov 21, 2009)

I agree with Jaxx, especially about the tank, far too clean and tidy for a vehicle of khorne!


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

The marines look to be the right shade, but the Rhino DOES look a bit... orange. And, as previously mentionned, they DO look a bit clean for the blood-drenched followers of Khorne. At the very least, stack up some bodies/skulls on the Rhino...


----------



## Gobbo (Jun 4, 2008)

those jump back zerkers are awesome!


----------



## randys_s13 (Dec 29, 2009)

Not to be an ass but the thread says work in progress, this is only base coats and some washes. On that note, does any one have a good way of making bronze look tarnished and oxidized??? It generly turns like turquoise, Iv'e tried a few things with no good results yet.


----------



## Jaxx23 (Apr 20, 2009)

The thing you wanna do to dirty up the bronze is REAL easy
Take the Gryphone Sepia Ink and add a dot of Chaos black paint to darken it up. Then water it down just a tad and wash the entire model with it. The Gryphone Sepia is the Perfect wash to dirty up those Khorne followers. I've done it with a full CSM marine army and a full Daemon army and i've had nothing but good coments on it. If you want to know more just drop me a line or add me to MSN and we can chat. I got TONES of pics if you need references.

Heres a demo. I did it on my Lord Zhufor, this is about 9 hours into painting stages and still has alot to go


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Woah even though the models are work in progress, I think youve done a great job with them. Best of luck in the future with them. =)


----------



## Jaxx23 (Apr 20, 2009)

I've been collecting Khorne and converting them for a LONG time. But my baby is my Kroot Merc force that i've been heavily converting and resculpting.


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

Very nice job. You have inspired me to start my own Khorne army after seeing this. Hmmm, maybe 2 Khorne Lord on juggernauts. I have already started converting my termies to be more Khornate. Keep up the good work. + rep from me.


----------



## Jaxx23 (Apr 20, 2009)

I wouldnt wasnt 2 Lord on Juggernaughts, the 2+ armour save on a Termy Lord is far more effective then a one on a Jug. What i would recommend is having a Lord with a Jump Pack and a Daemon Weapon and in a squad of raptors. Nothing is more devastating than a Lord that ran move 12" then fleet a possible 6" and have him assualt on turn 2 with a possible 15 power hits.!


----------



## randys_s13 (Dec 29, 2009)

*Update*

So I finally got MY camera back and it works so much better, I also added a really watered down black ink and some blood. Hope he looks a little better now.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

I love the dull-ness of that last marine, and the general effort+conversions for the whole force. Great work and a credit to an army I often overlook.


----------



## Oodles (Feb 24, 2009)

Nice work, even for a heretic!!:threaten:


----------



## Kharn74 (Mar 3, 2010)

I am painting up a Khorne army right now too. They look great! Keep posting the pics.


----------



## Sniper (Mar 9, 2008)

Great work on that last one  impressive so far

Sniper


----------



## Skull Harvester (Mar 7, 2010)

looks amazing! I love the Forgeworld Khorne Lord. And your Terminator Lord looks immaculate.


----------



## lomaxxdurang (Jun 24, 2008)

Very nice. I have only painted three chaos pieces so far for a friend.

An Angron Daemon Prince that I heavily converted, Kharn, and a thosand son sorceror. 

I found with the Khornate guys the easy way was to base black and then use liche purple, dry brush heavily with Scab Red, a little bit lighter dry brushing with red gore, then a pretty light dry bruch of blood red, followed by using a very very light dry brush of bleached bone to bring out shadows and highlights. 

Lots of bronze and bleached bone everywhere and they look suitably scary.

Joe


----------



## randys_s13 (Dec 29, 2009)

Just a little update, figured out a suitable lord and yes I know its a Defiler but it fits the Khorne theme better than most things.


----------



## Ahraemane (Mar 12, 2010)

Cool!
I really like the black sand bases.
If you put some gloss on them the sand would start to look like obsidian - that's a type of volcanic glass.:biggrin:


My lovlies are here. Please click to help them grow big and strong!:victory:
http://www.heresy-online.net/daemons/adoptables/15944-ghargatuloth.htm


----------

